

XSS Prevention Cheat Sheet - infinity
https://www.owasp.org/index.php/XSS_(Cross_Site_Scripting)_Prevention_Cheat_Sheet

======
vog
This is a nice summary, but even with a small font this is way too verbose to
qualify even remotely as "cheat sheet". It seems to me that the title "...
Cheat Sheet" is simply link bait and nothing else.

